
Web developer, welcome to Ethereum - dpaluy
https://medium.com/wemark-stories/web-developer-welcome-to-ethereum-ff0355379025
======
netzone
I don't get it. Why should I be doing stuff with this?

~~~
idclip
First thought is academic proof of work. Or to protect readers of news by
alerting if text was modified. Thats what i know about. Its active research.
Mostly anti-forgery tech.

I ought to read into the ether world better myself though. So take my words
with a grain of salt.

A musing would be defending against malicious code injection ?

